# Need 8/20-8/27, Sheraton Broadway Plantation one bedroom premium



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 6, 2022)

It really needs to be the larger side of the lockoff, or a 2 bedroom would do as well.  If you have one, let me know via PM by clicking on my username.  

I keep watching for a match via RCI and entered an OGS with II but nothing matching, which is not at all surprising.  When has II ever gotten anything before late September at SBP?  RCI gets loads and buckets of these SBP weeks in summer at 1+ years out.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 6, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It really needs to be the larger side of the lockoff, or a 2 bedroom would do as well.  If you have one, let me know via PM by clicking on my username.
> 
> I keep watching for a match via RCI and entered an OGS with II but nothing matching, which is not at all surprising.  When has II ever gotten anything before late September at SBP?  RCI gets loads and buckets of these SBP weeks in summer at 1+ years out.


I have heard but I haven't been able to verify it one way or the other, but it is said that RCI now discontinues any search at 60 days and will only continue to search for requests that are beyond 60 days.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 7, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> I have heard but I haven't been able to verify it one way or the other, but it is said that RCI now discontinues any search at 60 days and will only continue to search for requests that are beyond 60 days.


I will keep watching RCI for something.  You never know.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 7, 2022)

There are some 1 bedroom premium online at Vistana.com but I have no weeks left for 2022 to get it.  If you can get it for me, let me know!  

If you know whether Vistana will let me use next year's one bedroom to get this year's inventory, let me know that as well.  I plan to call today, but our granddaugther is here today.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 7, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> There are some 1 bedroom premium online at Vistana.com but I have no weeks left for 2022 to get it.  If you can get it for me, let me know!
> 
> If you know whether Vistana will let me use next year's one bedroom to get this year's inventory, let me know that as well.  I plan to call today, but our granddaugther is here today.


Doubtful that you can use next 2023 use year to get a 2022 reservation. Simply not possible. The only way to do that is to borrow StarOptions to book this year, but I suspect the ownership are voluntary. So that may not be an option.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 7, 2022)

Actually, I believe you can use 2023 weeks deposit for 2022 use as long as you have paid the 2023 MF’s. I do not have StarOptions on my week.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 7, 2022)

And the earliest week I can see with my 2023 week deposit is in October. I am looking with a pretty weak deposit though, week 50, Plantation, 1 BR.


----------



## Normita (Jul 7, 2022)

You can use your Star Options for the following year, but only by phoning Vistana (and waiting on hold for a human).  You have to pay in full for the Star Options  you use.  They charge you the maintenance fee for the current year and adjust in January.  I am not sure if this also applies to weeks.  You would have to phone.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 7, 2022)

Normita said:


> You can use your Star Options for the following year, but only by phoning Vistana (and waiting on hold for a human).  You have to pay in full for the Star Options  you use.  They charge you the maintenance fee for the current year and adjust in January.  I am not sure if this also applies to weeks.  You would have to phone.


Mine are just weeks.  I have someone who wants that particular week in one bedroom premium, and it's available, so it's an odd problem for me to have.  I cannot think of a year when every single week I reserved rented.  This year and last year were banner years for rentals of SBP.  Maybe the Marriott name is helping, or the end of Covid is making Myrtle Beach very popular.


----------



## Normita (Jul 7, 2022)

There is almost nothing available in Myrtle Beach this summer until late August,


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 7, 2022)

I looked it up earlier today and for me it wasn't showing as available.  I don't own any lock offs or large premium's but it isn't available as SO's either.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 7, 2022)

Right this minute, I cannot even log into Vistana, so there's that!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 8, 2022)

Yes, there is a one bedroom premium villa showing as 8/20-8/27 at Plantation.  

If anyone can grab that one, let me know.  

RESERVATION
DETAILS
Arrival date: Saturday, August 20, 2022

Departure date: Saturday, August 27, 2022, 7 nights

Check-in: 4 p.m.

Check-out: 10 a.m.

Villa Type: 1 Bedroom Premium Villa Plantation, Gold Plus

Maximum Occupancy: 4

Result ID: 20W4NE


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 8, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Yes, there is a one bedroom premium villa showing as 8/20-8/27 at Plantation.
> 
> If anyone can grab that one, let me know.
> 
> ...


It is only available if you have 1 BR premium 2022 (or lock off) non SVE week.  It isn't available with options.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 8, 2022)

I just logged in, and it said no availability with SOs.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 13, 2022)

Still need a 1 bedroom premium for these dates.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 13, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Still need a 1 bedroom premium for these dates.


Which system?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 26, 2022)

This was just a one bedroom premium deeded week I was looking with, which is all I own at SBP. I don't own options, flexoptions, or Palmetto premium that I can use.  

I still am in need of this week.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 28, 2022)

Still needed.  If anyone has a one bedroom premium with king bed, full kitchen, etc., let me know!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 30, 2022)

I had someone send me a PM but because I couldn't get a Marriott Bonvoy number or Vistana confirmation # and the confirmation looked pretty odd to me, I didn't take the week.  

I feel badly that the TUG visitor with zero posts didn't seem to be able to give me a confirmation #.  They did send an email saying it was a one bedroom premium and gave me some information about the week.  I am very cautious.  

If anyone has a week starting 8/20 in a one bedroom premium, let me know.


----------



## DRIless (Jul 30, 2022)

Could you use  Wyndham/Worldmark  Grand Palms ?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 30, 2022)

No, it has to be Sheraton Broadway Plantation 1 bedroom premium.  

There is availability through Vistana showing for that unit type in Plantation phase of the resort, but I have no weeks left to book it.  

If anyone has a one bedroom premium they need to use and will book this for me, I would appreciate it.  Let me know via PM by clicking on my username.  

Darn that the one a new TUG guest had couldn't be confirmed for me to pay.  I just am always unsure and cautious.  I know there are scammers out there.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 30, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I had someone send me a PM but because I couldn't get a Marriott Bonvoy number or Vistana confirmation # and the confirmation looked pretty odd to me, I didn't take the week.
> 
> I feel badly that the TUG visitor with zero posts didn't seem to be able to give me a confirmation #.  They did send an email saying it was a one bedroom premium and gave me some information about the week.  I am very cautious.
> 
> If anyone has a week starting 8/20 in a one bedroom premium, let me know.


THey were likely a scammer. We have seen a few of them. New guest signup with few posts. Sometimes they can provide *a fake* confirmation to get you to pay. Then you are left with nothing.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 30, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> THey were likely a scammer. We have seen a few of them. New guest signup with few posts. Sometimes they can provide *a fake* confirmation to get you to pay. Then you are left with nothing.


I am thinking you are right.  The TUG name didn't match the email address.  I was going to go through with it, but I had a bad feeling.  The number of points was strange.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 30, 2022)

What do you think of that confirmation.  Looks strange.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 30, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What do you think of that confirmation.  Looks strange.


"Points protection". Is that an RCI thing? The top paragraph starting with "John" clearly looks to be added afterward in a different font and the wording seems strange.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 30, 2022)

Could be RCI. That is something on every confirmation.  I should check my recent confirms for Hilton Kings'Land.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 30, 2022)

Looking in the RCI Resort Directory, it is listed as "Sheraton Broadway Plantation", though the confirmation seems to indicate "Sheraton Broadway Plantation *R*esort". The capitalization of the R in Resort would make me think it is pulling from the resort directory, which doesn't seem to include the word "resort".


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 30, 2022)

You probably want to "out" the user name of the person that contact you in this thread;








						Renting scammer Ghor!!! Has anyone done business with this person?
					

In the last month every rental I have asked for on the want to rent board this user name answered. I’ve had contact with other Tuggers he has offered resorts to also. He can actually manufacture a confirmation to email to you, unfortunately no confirmation number is ever on them so you can’t...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## HudsHut (Jul 30, 2022)

What was the user name, so scammer can be banned, again, and no one else falls prey.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 30, 2022)

The username on TUG is christep551

No TUG posts, name doesn't match the name on the confirmation sent to me.  

It could be an RCI confirmation.


----------



## VacationForever (Jul 30, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What do you think of that confirmation.  Looks strange.


Yep, it is not even the right graphics. Most likely a scammer.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 30, 2022)

@TUGBrian


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 30, 2022)

banned, ty


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2022)

I am still looking for a one bedroom premium (even a small one bedroom) for 8/20-8/27, if anyone has anything for me.  

There is still weeks inventory showing for a one bedroom premium for those dates, and I have no one bedrooms to book it.  

Will Vistana let me use next year's week for this year?????  I have a premium one bedroom for next year.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 5, 2022)

After trying so hard to get a week to match what I needed for a guest we have that needed this particular unit type and date, I rented this one for $1,399 from Redweek.  I would have paid a TUG member $1,200 for a week.  Just saying.  What I am willing to pay for a rental is more than the $800 per week, and I don't like the rule that says I cannot state that in my request.  I should be able to say, "I will pay more than $800" and not have my post taken down because I said that.  Let me pay what I want.  

I think a TUG member would have helped me for the higher price.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 5, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> After trying so hard to get a week to match what I needed for a guest we have that needed this particular unit type and date, I rented this one for $1,399 from Redweek.  I would have paid a TUG member $1,200 for a week.  Just saying.  What I am willing to pay for a rental is more than the $800 per week, and I don't like the rule that says I cannot state that in my request.  I should be able to say, "I will pay more than $800" and not have my post taken down because I said that.  Let me pay what I want.
> 
> I think a TUG member would have helped me for the higher price.


In all reality, I am not sure why there is a limit in the LMR Wanted forum. I can understand it in the rentals offered. If they are more than $800, then they can go to the TUG Marketplace, but for want ads, if it is last minute you should probably expect to pay more. Especially given some of the resorts I see some people asking for here. Like "I want beachfront in Florida in the summer". No one should realistically expect to only pay $800 for that, last minute or not.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 5, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> In all reality, I am not sure why there is a limit in the LMR Wanted forum. I can understand it in the rentals offered. If they are more than $800, then they can go to the TUG Marketplace, but for want ads, if it is last minute you should probably expect to pay more. Especially given some of the resorts I see some people asking for here. Like "I want beachfront in Florida in the summer". No one should realistically expect to only pay $800 for that, last minute or not.


When I asked for something several months ago, I stated in my post that I would pay more, and my post was taken down because "there is a posted limit." That's wrong, and I am glad you agree. I would never expect to pay less than someone's cost on what I need and am asking for.


----------

